# to SYNTH or NOT to SYNTH?



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

OK, which oil are you most likely to use, (a) *regular* dyno juice (non-synthetic) or (b) _*synthetic*_, either blend- or full-synthetic?

Of course, we're 'assuming' (...I know, I know...) that the regular oil(s) meet the *dexos 1*™ spec's.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Full synthetic here  if i cant afford it at the time for some reason, Ill use dexos. But i WONT use conventional.


----------



## Pruittx2 (Mar 24, 2012)

well if I can run 10,000 on full syn,,, and go 3000 on reg,,, then that's 3 oil and filters for dino juice,, and 1 filter with full synthetic, the choice is obvious. I'll be having the dealer do a full syn this friday.  Just called $54.86.


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Mobil1 and fram oil filter..... nothing else


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

If a dino oil could meet Dexos specs then AC Delco wouldn't be using a semi-synthetic basestock. 

The Dexos spec is supposed to supercede GM's 4718M spec for the Cobalt SS LNF turbo. I don't see it happening with the heat from the turbo. 

Given that the turbo ss and Cruze turbo run about the same psi stock, I'd only be running a full synthetic if you plan on keeping it.


----------



## Pruittx2 (Mar 24, 2012)

looks like there is enough room behind the rad to install an aftermarket oil cooler, if desired, but I don't think that's necessary. With a full synthetic, we should be fine. Unless your leady McLead foot. Also a few mins at idle for a cool down would be a good Idea, if you running it hot.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

I will put 25000 miles on this oil.

http://www.amsoil.com/storefront/asl.aspx?zo=1781940 

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Full syn. Analysis showed it can go to 0% on the OLM without excess wear.

Oh, and OEM Delco oil filters.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Been using full synthetic since 1980 and have never had an engine problem. I change on a 10K mile interval.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I have always used full synthetic mobil1 in my vehicles, but this being my first turbo charged engine, what is the problem with full syn with the turbo? Something about heat? (Read something along those lines a few posts up)

Sent from my HTC Incredible 2.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

XtremeAaron said:


> I have always used full synthetic mobil1 in my vehicles, but this being my first turbo charged engine, what is the problem with full syn with the turbo? Something about heat? (Read something along those lines a few posts up)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Incredible 2.


No Aaaron, the full synthetic like Mobil 1 can handle the heat. It's the Delco branded Dexos semi-synthetic blend that I'd be uncomfortable with.


----------



## Pruittx2 (Mar 24, 2012)

_If GM use's the Dexos semi, then that's what it's engineered for. So the Full synthetic would be and added bonus, and is designed to handle the heat much better than dino oil.

The Turbo runs off exhaust gases,, thus runs hot, and the oil not only lubes the turbo,, it cools it also. So if you let the engine run for a minute or 2 after you get to your destination, it would cool down the turbo.
They sell turbo timers for just such a case, on the truck forums I'm on. I have a 6.5 Turbo Diesel, and some of the remote starts have a cool down feature on them._


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for clearing that up guys. 

Sent from my HTC Incredible 2.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Pruittx2 said:


> _If GM use's the Dexos semi, then that's what it's engineered for. So the Full synthetic would be and added bonus, and is designed to handle the heat much better than dino oil.
> 
> The Turbo runs off exhaust gases,, thus runs hot, and the oil not only lubes the turbo,, it cools it also. So if you let the engine run for a minute or 2 after you get to your destination, it would cool down the turbo.
> They sell turbo timers for just such a case, on the truck forums I'm on. I have a 6.5 Turbo Diesel, and some of the remote starts have a cool down feature on them._


Our turbos are both oil and water cooled. Minimal idling needed. Most of the time I shut my car off like a non-turbo car. When I've been driving spiritedly or uphill, I'll let the engine idle 30 seconds to a minute to cool the turbo. It's still cooled through convection currents in the cooling system after shutdown.


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

Full Synth... its Force Inducted. And thats final.


----------



## OLD SFG GUY (Mar 27, 2012)

Full, synthetic Amsoil or Mobil 1. Nuff said!!


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Cruzer_1 said:


> Mobil1 and fram oil filter..... nothing else


Mobil 1 with a Purolator PureONE oil filter is my preference.

That said, I'd use Mobil 1 EP (Extended Performance) if it were dexos1 approved but, according to the Mobil 1 website, only Mobil 1 5W-30 currently meets and exceeds GM's dexos1 specs. Does anyone know otherwise?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Cruzer_1 said:


> Mobil1 and fram oil filter..... nothing else


Funny you say that, because FRAM filters are by far some of the worst filters you can buy. 

Opinions and Recommendations - Oil Filters Revealed - MiniMopar Resources
Oil Filters Revealed - MiniMopar Resources

I don't consider him to be the absolute authority on oil filters, but his analysis of Fram filters is pretty dead-on.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Switched out the factory fill at 1500 miles to Mobil 1 5W30 and AC Delco filter. Also Use Mobil 1 in my 2004 GTO with AC Delco filter.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I will be using a dexos approved synthetic oil. That leaves out some oils that are favorites for others.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> Mobil 1 with a *Purolator PureONE* oil filter is my preference.


+1

ccasion14:


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Only full synthetic for me with a wix filter


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

I have always used Fram with no issues...... in reading this i am now concerned... thanks for the info... i will be trying either a napagold or wix next time 



XtremeRevolution said:


> Funny you say that, because FRAM filters are by far some of the worst filters you can buy.
> 
> Opinions and Recommendations - Oil Filters Revealed - MiniMopar Resources
> Oil Filters Revealed - MiniMopar Resources
> ...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Cruzer_1 said:


> I have always used Fram with no issues...... in reading this i am now concerned... thanks for the info... i will be trying either a napagold or wix next time


I used to use Fram as well and I too never had issues with my cars, but then again, I never really took apart one of those filters to see if anything had blown inside either. I figure, why even take my chances when Wix and Purolator filters are the same price but are made so much better.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

For the 1.4T, it's very hard to beat the OEM Delco filter. That filter is built like a tank. A local dealer sells them for less than Wal-Mart sells the Fram, so I'm all set there!


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

On the cheap side I either use a Delco or Wix filter. On the expensive side I've used Amsoil or K&N. Been years since I used a Fram.


----------



## OLD SFG GUY (Mar 27, 2012)

If you look for a filter for these cars from Amsoil, they sell the Wix. They currently do not have a EA filter available...yet.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

spydog said:


> wy spend all the money on mobile 1 and use a cheap fram filter


Huh? 

See the links I posted earlier.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> That said, I'd use Mobil 1 EP (Extended Performance) if it were dexos1 approved but, according to the Mobil 1 website, only Mobil 1 5W-30 currently meets and exceeds GM's dexos1 specs. Does anyone know otherwise?


Hmm, that's odd. I coulda swore Mobil 1 EP 5W-30 is dexos1 approved, because that is what I put in my car a couple months ago. Got it in the 5qt jug at WalMart because the regular Mobil 1 5W-30 was sold out, and the EP version was only 4 or 5 bucks more. I thought I checked the label. Well, I have a project for my next visit to WalMart....


----------



## parish8 (Mar 11, 2012)

usually oil threads are pretty heated. kinda like talking about religion or politics. seems here most of us are on the same page.

mobil1 and a gm filter for me.


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> Mobil 1 with a Purolator PureONE oil filter is my preference.
> 
> That said, I'd use Mobil 1 EP (Extended Performance) if it were dexos1 approved but, according to the Mobil 1 website, only Mobil 1 5W-30 currently meets and exceeds GM's dexos1 specs. Does anyone know otherwise?


Mobil 1 EP is dexos1 approved.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> That said, I'd use Mobil 1 EP (Extended Performance) if it were dexos1 approved but, according to the Mobil 1 website, only Mobil 1 5W-30 currently meets and exceeds GM's dexos1 specs. Does anyone know otherwise?


Follow-up: I went to Mobil 1 Extended Performance Fully Synthetic Motor Oil a few minutes ago, and it shows:

Mobil 1 Extended Performance 5W-30 - now an officially *dexos1™* licensed product.

Edit: LOL, shoulda looked at SeamN402's posting first. :dizzy:


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Out of curiosity does anyone know if Royal Purple synth oil is anygood?

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Out of curiosity does anyone know if Royal Purple synth oil is anygood?
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


It's better than good, and it's Dexos1 approved.


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> It's better than good, and it's Dexos1 approved.


I'm sorry but Royal Purple is NOT Dexos1 approved. Oils that are not on approved list are putting meets/exceeds Dexos1 on their bottles. There are many manufacturers out there that don't want to pay GM to test and approve their oil just so they can put a Dexos1 logo on the bottle.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

The reason I asked that was because I use it in my motorcycle and my Buick Grand National. I was wondering if it would be ok for the Cruze. I am also a little leary on changing the Cruzes oil myself only because I havent done one yet on it. 

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jaszypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Running a synthetic blend at the moment. Changed at 6,000km, will go full synthetic at 12,000km. At 10,000km right now. I don't think I can afford a change of SYNTHETIC every 5-6k km and I hear you can last almost 10k km on synthetic. Is this ok? Planning on using Mobil1 Synthetic EP. Got tons of quarts stocked. lol


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

Mobil 1 and GM filters only. I switched to Mobil 1 years ago after seeing the inside of some high mileage engines that had run Mobil 1, now I use it on everything right down to my lawnmower.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

5W-30 Amsoil Signature Series ordered. Going in the car tomorrow. In the winter I'll run 0W-30.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

silverram323 said:


> I will put 25000 miles on this oil.
> 
> AMSOIL - Signature Series 100% Synthetic 5W-30 Motor Oil (ASL)


The Amsoil website recommends 15,000 mile intervals for turbo's, copied from their website:

*SERVICE LIFE*
AMSOIL Signature Series Synthetic Motor Oil is recommended for extended drain intervals in unmodified(1), mechanically sound(2) gasoline-fueled vehicles as follows:
• Normal Service(3) – Up to 25,000 miles or one year, whichever comes first.
• Severe Service(4) – Up to 15,000 miles or one year, whichever comes first.
• In all non-gasoline-fueled vehicle applications, extend the oil change interval according to oil analysis or follow the OEM* drain interval.
*OEM – Original Equipment Manufacturer
(1) Engines operating under modified conditions (non-stock) are excluded from extended drain recommendations. Examples include the use of performance computer chips; non-OEM approved exhaust, fuel or air induction systems; and the use of fuels other than those recommended for normal operation by the manufacturer.
(2) Mechanically sound engines are in good working condition and do not, for example, leak or consume excessive amounts of oil, are not worn out, do not overheat, do not leak antifreeze and have properly working emissions control systems. AMSOIL recommends repairing malfunctioning engines prior to the installation of AMSOIL synthetic oils.
(3) Personal vehicles frequently traveling greater than 10 miles (16 km) at a time and not operating under severe service.
(4) Turbo/supercharged engines, commercial or fleet vehicles, excessive idling, vehicles with more than 100,000 miles without prior continuous use of AMSOIL motor oil, daily short-trip driving less than 10 miles (16 km), frequent towing, plowing, hauling or dusty condition driving.


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

guess I cant use the 15k miles... got a SRI on my car  but I dont drive all crazy tho so 10 will be perfectly fine.... I could prolly srill get away with 15k


Sent from my SCH-I500 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Beaker said:


> 5W-30 Amsoil Signature Series ordered. Going in the car tomorrow. In the winter I'll run 0W-30.


Where did you order it from?


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

If you can do 8-10 on stock oil there is no reason you cant go farther with 100% synthetic oil.

The 1st 5 on this list is rated for 15-25k miles just as posted above.

http://www.amsoil.com/a/synthetic-motor-oil-engine-oil?zo=1781940

I plan on running the 5w-30 for 15k and then do a oil analysis, I had a modified diesel and I was into 40k before the lab said to change it.

I like amsoil saying, change your thinking, not your oil.

Oil last much longer then once thought, technology these days is outstanding.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Where did you order it from?


I have a friend here who is a dealer but you can order it from their website as well.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

silverram323 said:


> If you can do 8-10 on stock oil there is no reason you cant go farther with 100% synthetic oil.
> 
> The 1st 5 on this list is rated for 15-25k miles just as posted above.
> 
> ...


You do what you want. I'll do what I want.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I am doing 4000 miles every six months so I am planning for an oil change in april and one in october. I will ask for AC Delco Synth Blend.

AC Delco Synth Blend costs 54.95$ at my dealer, and Castrol SLX professional 4718 or Mobile 1 100% synthetic cost 94.95$.
Regular oil change goes for 44.94$ (3 months/5,000 km). Prices for oil change done by the dealer = not to void the warranty.

I hope am I treating my Cruze just fine because I want it to last and last.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

gt_cristian said:


> Prices for oil change done by the dealer = not to void the warranty.


The price for an oil change is cheaper here, but I feel the same as you. If any issues comes up I have an unquestionable maintenance record & have always used the proper oil. 

If someone does there own oil changes or pays some other shop you can bet GM will make sure you used a dexos approved oil or will try to not cover something, even if you have all the paper work. People can do what ever they want, I just don't want the headache of proving anything if something comes up. 

New engine installed probably $5,000-$8,000, even at $50 to change the oil at the dealer that's very cheap to keep the 5year 100,000mile warranty from being voided.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I selected the semi-synthetic since I get my oil changed at the dealership. It's the least expensive place for me to change it and I change every 5,000 miles anyway. I use the OLM to ensure nothing is going wrong with the engine - fast OLM drop indicates a problem.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

On this car with all the mods I'm doing I opted for full synthetic.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Full synthetic. Penzzoil ultra!


----------

